# Any ideas on how to make a scratching post for goats?



## dianneS (Jan 10, 2010)

My goats love to rub on things, especially rub their heads and horns.  They rub on my barn more than I would like them too.  They love when I scratch their head and they rub their heads against my hands. Do they make anything specifically for goats to rub on?  Any ideas on how to make something that they would rub against?


----------



## lupinfarm (Jan 10, 2010)

They sell something I believe called the horse scratcher at tack shops, its a sheet of plastic that has nubs on it meant for horses to scratch on. You screw it onto a fence post.. This may work for your goats! I'm going to buy one for my goaties.


----------



## fadetopurple (Jan 10, 2010)

-


----------



## freemotion (Jan 10, 2010)

I've made two styles that are quite well-loved.  One is simply a doormat...the black rubber kind with the nubs that stick up, the cheap ones.  I used screws and washers to attach it to a outside corner of a wall, but a doorframe or fencepost would work, too.  If you put it a little on the low side, they will lean against it and push their bodies along it.

The second one is simply a series of cheap plastic scrub brushes that I used 3" decking screws to attach to the wall, one above the other, to accomodate all sizes of goats.  They wear those things out, especially in the spring when shedding.  Now my black pygmy doesn't walk around with shreds of white undercoat hanging from her, looking neglected, even when I brush her.  These were cheap discount store scrub brushes, under a dollar each.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 11, 2010)

I've seen people use old push brooms mounted on posts.  You can make an upside down "U" shape so they can walk under it and get both sides and back at the same time!  I'd think a 4X4 post concreted in the ground would make a nice sturdy mount for something like that!


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 12, 2010)

I have bungeed those rough, sisal-type rugs to my apple trees where they usually like to rub.  They seem to really like these.  

If they rub on barn corners and posts, this would be where I would tack your rough stuff for rubbing...on the places they already like to scrape against.


----------



## mully (Jan 12, 2010)

Bottle caps nailed to a 4x4 post work great ...just cover all the sides with bottle caps and nail them on with roofing nails. Get a local bar to save caps for you.  They will love this !!


----------



## freemotion (Jan 12, 2010)

That is a great idea!  Great way to recycle, too.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 12, 2010)

We were able to get a couple of the big wooden wire spools that our electric company uses. They are happy to give them away since they have to pay a fee to dispose of them at the landfill. They will jump on them, scratch on them, run around them... so many possibilities.


----------

